# Help wiring motion sensor



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I usually have no problem wiring these. But I am using a different set up this time.

I am using a standard halogen motion sensor (not a PIR) the cheapo type you can pick up at WalMart or Ace. USUALLY, I would have the prop and a light activated at the same time, and I usually have the motion sensor much closer to the prop. But this time I am NOT activating a light and I needed an extra long length of wire to set the motion sensor farther away from the prop. Therefore I cannot wire the motion sensor directly into the same wire nuts with the extension cord and motor cord.

Here is a diagram of what I have.









Here is my question... If I wire the red and white wires from the motion sensor one to each side of the speaker wire what do I do with the black wire? I don't know why this is confusing me so. But I just can't get my head wrapped around it. I hope this makes sense. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The black wire needs to recieve constant power for the motion sensor to work. You may be better off putting the plug at the motion sensor.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Just Whisper;495389
I needed an extra long length of wire to set the motion sensor farther away from the prop. Therefore I cannot wire the motion sensor directly into the same wire nuts with the extension cord and motor cord.
.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks any way. I will come up with a new solution some how.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, I ended up basically doing what you said stagehand. I just figured out a way to make it work with the motion sensor and the power cord closer to each other. That way I was able to wire them together. I appreciate your help. It works great now. Please consider this a dead thread.


----------

